

Reddit buys the site that's been running their semiannual Secret Santa exchange - raldi
http://blog.reddit.com/2011/08/reddit-acquires-redditgiftscom-to.html

======
avree
I think that the timing of this move makes a lot of sense. Redditgifts has
always been awesome, but as more and more people started using it, the
penchant for abuse grew higher.

By reddit taking over, and dedicating full-time attention to it, they can take
steps to combat a lot of the fraud and general lameness and keep the
experience awesome for everyone.

I know a few great redditors who were drawn in through the gift exchange. I've
done it now twice, and will do it again, although I got shafted my 2nd time.

~~~
kellishaver
I'm not certain I'll participate in the gift exchanges anymore, and it has
nothing to do with Reddit buying the site. I've participated twice, and both
times I got great gifts from the person who drew my name. However, my
experience sending out gifts has been less than stellar. Both times, I did a
lot of research and spent a lot of money. The first time, the person never
even confirmed that they had received the gift (tracking info confirmed
delivery) and the second time, it was just confirmed as received, with no
commentary made, no thank you, nothing. When the person you are buying a gift
for can't even take two minutes to say thanks, it kind of kills any desire to
continue participating.

~~~
X-Istence
I had the same thing happen, but on a smaller scale. I got one gift that was
meant as a joke, and then an actual gift. I sent the two one after the other.
When the first arrived, even as a joke gift, it was not even marked as
received ... when the second arrived I got a very shitty thank you.

Will this stop me from participating again? Nope, not at all, I have been very
happy with the gifts I have received so far, and I have been even happier with
what I have sent so far, and if people don't want to be in the Christmas
spirit, well then thats a shame, but that doesn't mean everyone is the same
way.

------
patrickod
This makes a lot of sense for reddit. They get to keep a huge and very
successful sub-community and really integrate it into the rest of the site.
The exchange is one of the cooler things on the internet to show to friends
and I'm really happy that the guys can now afford to work on it full time with
the reddit team. Congrats guys!

